# If 6 was 9



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

...I would have finished this by now...


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

That's truly great work so far. Your pencil work is draw dropping Jeff!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It is jaw dropping. Incredible.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks my friends! 
"I can HEAR JIMI!!"- Woody Harrelson in white men can't jump.
if 6 was 9 ....just keeps playing in my head - over, and over, ..and over...
I really need to hear something else...ok what the heck I'll share..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8-5w3a36C0&feature=related
long live Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

All done.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Jeff,
I've already commented on this, but I keep coming back to it. I do love it!

Thanks for posting the video. I had never seen that one before. It must have been at the tail end of Woodstock, after the party-peoples left and thought they saw everything. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, you never cease to amaze me Jeff!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic. Another WOW piece!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

P.S. That fro is wicked!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks very much my friends! you guys inspire me to stay on the path, I really appreciate that! Isnt it great to have an outlet? you guys rule.


----------



## MacaPuu (Jan 28, 2012)

Very impressive work


----------

